# Anyone ever work for Brinkman?



## mullis56

Has anyone here ever worked for Brinkman? If so PM me please, your experiences, etc. Thanks!


----------



## dmontgomery

I am subbing to them this winter.........they have treated us great.........we get paid within 2 weeks of each event....


----------



## kipcom

Do you mean > Brickman< ?


----------



## mullis56

kipcom;511838 said:


> Do you mean > Brickman< ?


Yes....thanks Kip!


----------



## iceyman

hey monty hwo u go bout subbin for them


----------



## payton

mullis56;509582 said:


> Has anyone here ever worked for Brinkman? If so PM me please, your experiences, etc. Thanks!


ill give ya a call and let ya know what ive heard first hand about brinkman here in indy.

payton


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Used to be an area manager or something from Brickman that posted regularly here. Not sure where he's been.


----------



## dmontgomery

iceyman;519298 said:


> hey monty hwo u go bout subbin for them


I actually answered an ad in the local news paper.......


----------



## Clapper&Company

Get ahold of MikeS on this site, I thinlk you will want to talk to him


----------



## J&R Landscaping

MrBrickman used to post on either PS or LS. I have not seen his posts in a few months or so.


----------



## dmontgomery

just got another check today for work done on Feb 12 ,13, 14......it has been a great winter.....


----------



## All_Clear

They wanted $95 a truck hr this season and we tried to neg a bit lower and re-sign them for next lawn season at the same time and they wouldnt budge... So i found 2 new co's to take care of us.

We had a number of problems with the crew, peeing behind dumpsters (resident caught him), not mowing entire rear of building, just not doing their job... not to mention a language barrier.

I'd never hire them again... and they wont get a good word from me.


----------



## svelasquez

All_Clear;527636 said:


> They wanted $95 a truck hr this season and we tried to neg a bit lower and re-sign them for next lawn season at the same time and they wouldnt budge... So i found 2 new co's to take care of us.
> 
> We had a number of problems with the crew, peeing behind dumpsters (resident caught him), not mowing entire rear of building, just not doing their job... not to mention a language barrier.
> 
> I'd never hire them again... and they wont get a good word from me.


Language barrier? What language barrier?? If we elect Hillary or Obama, English will be reduced to "a common unifying language;" and anyone suggesting that we make English the official language of this country is "arrogant."

So, mis amigos, deben apprender hablar Espanol rapido.

LOL! ussmileyflag

Steve - a non-hyphenated, flag saluting bi-lingual American


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Count me in as an 'arrogant' American then. ussmileyflag ussmileyflag ussmileyflag ussmileyflag

Worked for my ancestors, it can work for everyone.


----------



## Superior L & L

Im not from the US. I moved here from England 15years back. But My thought is if you cannot speak the countys lingo, go home!
I must be arrogant aslo


----------



## AbsoluteH&L

Arrogant!? Maybe, but english is the international language of business. There is no other language that is spoken in more countries.


----------



## dmontgomery

you would never guess that based on the "dial 1 for english" crap you hear everywhere.......or the signs at Lowes in spanish......


----------



## Danscapes

Well hopefully with the soon failure of the H2B program we can say hasta la vista to all of the bendayhos. Sorry if I can't spell spanish, I was raised a red blooded American.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Danscapes;528325 said:


> Well hopefully with the soon failure of the H2B program we can say hasta la vista to all of the bendayhos. Sorry if I can't spell spanish, I was raised a red blooded American.


Sorta hoping it does fail, all these bozos that sell their landscape and maintenance work cheap based on paying these guys virtually nothing are going to have figure out a way to get all their work done that they've sold at a nice low rate.


----------



## xtreem3d

what is the latest on the h2b program? was hoping to go that route


----------



## Danscapes

xtreem3d;529457 said:


> what is the latest on the h2b program? was hoping to go that route


Buy Americanussmileyflag


----------



## charlefoxtrtot

*My two cents*

In America we speak ENGLISH. Don't like it... Get the F ____K out of dodge. The only thing I would ever say in spanish would be "In america we speak english." KAPISH


----------



## snowmethe$

*snow removal and landscaping/lawncare*



All_Clear;527636 said:


> They wanted $95 a truck hr this season and we tried to neg a bit lower and re-sign them for next lawn season at the same time and they wouldnt budge... So i found 2 new co's to take care of us.
> 
> We had a number of problems with the crew, peeing behind dumpsters (resident caught him), not mowing entire rear of building, just not doing their job... not to mention a language barrier.
> 
> I'd never hire them again... and they wont get a good word from me.


Would love the opportunity to earn your business if not for this season at least for next or when your contract is up with your current vendor. Please call. 
Jared Stayton
317.339.0083
[email protected]


----------



## bakerc8

i work for spicman in ct


----------



## bakerc8

or brickman


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sat with a couple of their middle\upper management last year at the SIMA Symposium Snack and Chats. Had to love their views on their laborers. Hispanic or not, they could give a crap less about how many hours they would make them work during a storm. 20-30+ hours was the norm. 

I told them only an idiot would require their employees to work that many hours. 

I respect my employees way more than that, there is no way I would ask anyone but myself to work that much.


----------



## elite1msmith

im in the $120 range and going up, on a truck

but i only hire legal , ENGLISH SPEAKING persons...


----------



## framer1901

Mark - I seen one of your trailers going down the road the other day. You could turn that trailer into a two story mobile home, put it at big jobsites and have people on site 24/7.

That's a big honkin nice trailer......


----------



## Kevin Kendrick

AMERICA: Home of the free...not FREE.99.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

framer1901;560512 said:


> Mark - I seen one of your trailers going down the road the other day. You could turn that trailer into a two story mobile home, put it at big jobsites and have people on site 24/7.
> 
> That's a big honkin nice trailer......


lol. I'm using it for my home and office. Cutting down on property taxes while trying to survive this wonderful Michigan economy. That's about all I can afford anymore.

Thanks


----------



## JD Dave

Mark Oomkes;560579 said:


> lol. I'm using it for my home and office. Cutting down on property taxes while trying to survive this wonderful Michigan economy. That's about all I can afford anymore.
> 
> Thanks


The big plus is,, when you wake up you don't have to drive to work.


----------

